# Anyone driving to Oman for a visa run?



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I need to make a visa run before the end of this month so is anyone driving to Oman in the next few days that wouldn't mind a tagalong? 

I can assure you I am generally a nice lady (barring certain times of the month) and have never killed anyone...yet. 

It seems a visa run would be cheaper than trying to extend the visa another 30 days. It seems extensions cost AED500?

I'm also assuming it would be cheapest to drive to Oman rather than fly there even if I have to rent a car for a day.

There's beer money in it for your help if that makes the offer more appealing.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Beer Money - I'm on it!!! Drive up the Hatta Road, get your exit visa stamped there, drive a further 10ks along the road, pay AED60 for your Oman visa, walk from one side of the building to the other, get your exit visa stamped, turn around and get your entry visa (mine was good for 60 days) stamped as you come back into the country.

Check that you can come back in on a visit visa before you go though and there's not a 30 day ban.....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Check that you can come back in on a visit visa before you go though and there's not a 30 day ban.....


Oh dear, are westerners getting 30 day bans when they try to make a visa run now?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Just saw your post after I asked a similar question, if I dont get myself sorted I may be joining you, unfortunatly with two babies tow!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know, I suggested that you check....

Don't want you stranded in the desert do we....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Just saw your post after I asked a similar question, if I dont get myself sorted I may be joining you, unfortunatly with two babies tow!


Oh to be in that car - sounds like heaven....


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh to be in that car - sounds like heaven....



I could even give the eldest curry the night before, just to make it a real treat......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're just tooo kind....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Just saw your post after I asked a similar question, if I dont get myself sorted I may be joining you, unfortunatly with two babies tow!


That would be fine. We'd just have to find out how much a taxi would cost and we could split the expense. Just please don't give the kids curry the night before so I don't have to hang my head out the window the whole way.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you might find that taxi's aren't allowed to enter Oman, but a private car and driver -f rom one of the rental companies, will be able to....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I think you might find that taxi's aren't allowed to enter Oman, but a private car and driver -f rom one of the rental companies, will be able to....


Good to know. Thanx. I'll try to find someone with a car or I'll try to rent one for the day. Isn't there a bus that goes to Hatta?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Bus? Yes there is, but you seriously don't want to do that....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The Bus? Yes there is, but you seriously don't want to do that....


Long drive? Packed, I'm assuming. Ok, I'll try to find a ride.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You and 50 filipinos at the border gate? I'd rather walk...


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You and 50 filipinos at the border gate? I'd rather walk...


lol. I guess that would be the one thing that would make me consider camel-back riding


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> lol. I guess that would be the one thing that would make me consider camel-back riding


As long as you do it bare-back....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> As long as you do it bare-back....


LOL.


----------



## toby9stitch (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a rental car but no insurance once i get to oman. How much is insurance in oman and do i have to buy it if i'm only going to be there for an hour or 2?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe you need to get permission from rental company.
Yes- you need insurance if crossing over the border- you need to show receipt and/insurance contract ( which you can purchase at the border)

Best check with your rental company 1st


----------

